# Start them early



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Our board is moving kind of slowly, so I thought I would start another thread.

From time to time the topic comes up on when to get kids started outdoors. I say you almost can't start them too early....well maybe wait until they are out of diapers, but you know what I mean.

Here are a couple of pics of my girls early on. Yes, I am very proud of them and I won't bore you with dozen of pics, but maybe these will make you smile and inspire someone to take their kid a little earlier than they would have.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Chunky said:


> Our board is moving kind of slowly, so I thought I would start another thread.
> 
> From time to time the topic comes up on when to get kids started outdoors. I say you almost can't start them too early....well *maybe wait until they are out of diapers*, but you know what I mean.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of my girls early on. Yes, I am very proud of them and I won't bore you with dozen of pics, but maybe these will make you smile and inspire someone to take their kid a little earlier than they would have.


:smile:

Thanks for sparking some memories Chunky. 

You're right on about starting them early, but we didn't wait for the diapers. My wife had our son with her in a box blind at three months of age when we went after hog. After nursing, he slept on the blind floor while she looked for hogs crossing. A couple of my favorite memories are from when my son was three and I first took him to a deer blind with me. Walking down the sandy road in bright moonlight, with frost covering everything, he looked around, and exclaimed, "Daddy, this is beyooooteeful!" That morning, just as the sun rose for a gorgeous day, crows calling down the pipeline prompted an excited, "Daddy, daddy, there's a deer yelling." Later, watching him curled asleep on the ground on the blanket and pillow I'd carried into the brush ground blind was awesome. :smile:

You're also right about the board starting a bit slow, but I think it will really take off later. 

 Maybe about the time summer is nearing an end, and some necks are starting to swell? My shirt collars generally get tighter around September. :tongue:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*I agree...*

You can't start them too young. Here are some pics of my 5 year old this year. And some of my oldest (now 15) from years ago.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys. I was thinking when there were something like 50 views and no responses that I probably shouldn't have posted. I thought if anything can jump start a board it is people talking about and showing their kids getting started in the outdoors.

I think it will pick up some as hunting season gets closer.

Palerider, I enjoyed all your pics...but that racoon pic is an absolute classic.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Not sure I am allowed to post here as I have not even picked up my recurve in a looong time and doubt I could hit anything with it even if I had, but I'll (re)post a few pictures.
































































Some of these are from an old thread Hunting with Kids.


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Kids hunting*

Here are some of my son Colton. Man has time really gone by fast. The turkey pictures seem like yesterday. He was 4 then. Now he is 10 and trying really hard for his first big game bow kill. He thinks he has the gun thing whipped!! Some may agree!! We are truely blessed!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Great pictures with a lot of smiles.


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

She videoed my first two kills with a bow; a pig and a buck&#8230;&#8230;.She tells me she ready to kill, so she will get her chance this year I hope..

Great Pictures guys!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Great pictures.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great pics Guys!!

How old is your daughter Coach?


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Great pics Guys!!
> 
> How old is your daughter Coach?


She is 8.....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That's awesome. My daughter is 7 and almost her size. Since I didn't buy my oldest a bow until he was about 11, I was curious what age your daughter was.


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

TxPalerider

my little girl loves it! I'm sure yours will too!


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Coach...What type of bow is your daughter shooting?


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

Findeep

A Hoyt Trykon Jr&#8230; I probably spent too much but it has been a great bow&#8230;

Trey


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I am unfamiliar with Hoyt's youth bows, but, that is no doubt a Hoyt. Their riser design is unmistakably unique!!

My son started out with a Parker Buckshot. And I've heard great things about the Diamond Edge.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

There ain't no other way than starting them out young! Too bad most of the pictures of my kids were before digital cameras......though here are a couple of my son that I scanned for him a while back of his first fish and first deer. One of these days I'm going to sit down and scan all them old 35mm pics.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice pics Bountyhunter.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> Nice pics Bountyhunter.


Thanks, it's hard for me to believe he will be 23 in just over a week.


----------

